# RST Gila TnL 100mm - Federweg bei 3cm?



## JoshiK (28. August 2010)

Hallo RST-Team!

Ich habe an meinem Trek 4300 (18") eine Gila TnL 100mm montiert. Da ich mit meinen 52kg aber noch recht leicht bin, möchte ich nun Fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine weichere Feder einzubauen - denn meine federt auf weichsten Einstellungen nur zwischen 3cm und 5cm. Da ich die 10cm ziemlich ausnützen möchte, alleine schon, weil es besser aussieht und bequemer ist, wäre ich nun an einer neuen Feder interessiert.

Außerdem möchte ich bald SLX-Scheibenbremsen installieren. Die Größe bereitet mir aber im Moment noch Sorgen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Adapter benötige oder welche Größe an Bremsscheiben montiert werden kann.

Mögliche Varianten wären für mich:
Hinterrad: 160mm / Vorderrad: 180mm
Hinterrad: 180mm / Vorderrad: 180mm
Hinterrad: 180mm / Vorderrad: 203mm (Adapter benötigt?)

Unter 180mm möchte ich am vorderen Reifen nicht fallen. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir eine der obigen Möglichkeiten empfehlen könnte.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Joshi


----------



## benn9411 (28. August 2010)

vergiss die gabel einfach ok,
nach mittlerweile schon 4 gefahrenen gilas hat keine aber auch echt gar KEINE funktioniert, liegt wohl einfach am system.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoshiK (28. August 2010)

Du scheinst ja in jedem Thread über die RST Gila vertreten zu sein - immer mit negativer Einstellung. Ich möchte aber nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen, deshalb muss diese Feder ersteinmal halten bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Danach wird es wohl eine Luftfederung von RST werden, hatte mit RST bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass meine jetzige Gabel mit einer weicheren Feder meine Erwartungen erfüllen wird.


----------



## benn9411 (28. August 2010)

gute erfahrungen wenn die gabel nicht macht wie sie soll 
glaub mirs einfach die gila ist einfach keine gut oder eher normal gesagt funktionierende gabel.
statt den slx bremsen erstmal ne funktionierende gabel kaufen das macht schon einen riesen unterschied (kann auch ne rst sein hauptsache sie funktioniert).


----------



## JoshiK (29. August 2010)

Ich hatte vorher schon 2 RST Gabeln und die haben immer funktioniert. Bis dato hatte ich nur gute Erfahrungen. Mit dieser bis jetzt eher weniger, jetzt möchte ich klären, WARUM meine Gabel nicht gut funktioniert und nicht OB die Gila überhaupt funktionieren kann.


----------



## benn9411 (29. August 2010)

NEIN kann sie nicht


----------



## JoshiK (30. August 2010)

"Warum funktioniert sie nicht?"
"NEIN kann sie nicht!"

Lass' das mal RST klären, deine Antworten sind sowieso nicht viel wert.


----------



## benn9411 (30. August 2010)

nach mittlerweile 4 gefahrenen Gilas (rauf und runter von brandneu und verschiedene baujahre usw) hat KEINE EINZIGE funktioniert wie sie soll, es ist einfach eine billiggabel und taugt nicht fürs mtb ENDE


----------



## JoshiK (30. August 2010)

Ja, das hast Du schon ein paar mal gesagt. Und deine Meinung ist mir, btw., egal.


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2010)

Also meine Freundin hatte in ihrem Bike auch ne RST Gila ML verbaut. 
Und ich muss jetzt benn mal recht geben. 
Die Gabel war wirklich unter aller Güte und fürs mountainbiken wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Du solltest trotz aller guten Erfahrungen mit RST doch mal über ne bessere Gabel nachdenken. Glaub mir das sind Welten. 

Nur mal ein Beispiel: Die Gila meiner Freundin hatte im linken Holm keine Technik. War wirklich leer, bis auf ne Blockierfunktion. 

Demnächst ist bei Rose bestimmt wieder Ausverkauf. Da bekommt man immer sehr günstig wirklich hochwertige Gabeln.


----------



## JoshiK (30. August 2010)

Ich denke ja schon über eine nach...
Nur bevor ich keine guten Bremsen habe, kaufe ich mir keine gute Gabel, sonst hab' ich wieder so hässliche Halter für V-Brakes dran. Und im Moment habe ich halt nur recht einfache V-Brakes, ich glaube von Tektro. Gibt's vll. trotzdem irgendeine Möglichkeit wenigstens ein paar cm mehr rauszuholen? o0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (30. August 2010)

Also wirklich viel ist nicht möglich. Eigentlich nur der Umbau auf ne leichtere Feder und Umstellen von Fett auf Ölschmierung.
Also Gabel auseinandernehmen, Fett raus und ein Paar Ml Motoröl (15w40) oder so in die Castings. Das verbessert die Performance etwas.


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2010)

Also wirklich viel ist nicht möglich. Eigentlich nur der Umbau auf ne leichtere Feder und Umstellen von Fett auf Ölschmierung.
Also Gabel auseinandernehmen, Fett raus und ein Paar Ml Motoröl (15w40) oder so in die Castings. Das verbessert die Performance etwas.


----------



## JoshiK (31. August 2010)

Und wo bekomme ich solche Federn her? Klar, aus dem Fahrradladen, aber welche Federn passen?


----------



## benn9411 (31. August 2010)

einfachste methode schies dir in der bucht oder so ne duro,dj,reba,tora,44, und ein paar aurigas kommt so günstig wie neue bremsen


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. September 2010)

Wir warten immer noch auf dein ENDE mit unkostruktiven Beiträgen!!!


Lg RST_Europe_Team..



benn9411 schrieb:


> nach mittlerweile 4 gefahrenen Gilas (rauf und runter von brandneu und verschiedene baujahre usw) hat KEINE EINZIGE funktioniert wie sie soll, es ist einfach eine billiggabel und taugt nicht fürs mtb ENDE


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. September 2010)

@ KoshK:

180er Scheibe ist ja OK, die Gabel packt das - wenn die Gabel aktuell ist reicht ein Postmount auf Postmount Adapter beim Einsatz einer Shimano SLX...

Weichere Federn haben wir eventuell da.
Da wir gerade auf der Eurobike und im Anschluss auch noch ein paar Tage unterwegs sind, brauchen wir noch ein wenig!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (2. September 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Wir warten immer noch auf dein ENDE mit unkostruktiven Beiträgen!!!
> 
> 
> Lg RST_Europe_Team..



und ich warte darauf das die gabel funktioniert


----------



## JoshiK (2. September 2010)

Ich warte auch auf konstruktive Beiträge von dir. 

Und weisst Du, worauf ich noch warte? Das du "meinen" Thread in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## benn9411 (2. September 2010)

wenn du deine ruhe willst biste in dem forum komplett falsch. 2tens konstruktive beiträge,
1. meine gila geht nicht
2. die gilas von 3 anderen freunden gehn auch nicht
3. crossx gabel geht auch nicht 
4.deine gabel geht auch nicht
5. von rst kommt keine andere antwort als service und einschicken ja nur blöd das die gabel nach ein paar tagen/wochen wieder genau die selben problme macht 
6.von der beschichtung will ich garnet erst anfangen...

also konstruktiv ja bitte es gibt halt keine lösung dafür was erwartest du


----------



## CrossX (3. September 2010)

Ich muss das hier mal klarstellen. 
Die Gabel geht. Im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten. 
Wenn nun mal keine Zugstufendämpfung eingebaut ist kann sie auch nix regeln.
Im Falle des TE ist es aber wohl ein etwas besseres Modell. Kann sein das da mehr drin ist.
Ich habe geschrieben, dass die Gabel meinen Anforderungen in keiner Hinsicht entspricht. 
Aber andere Gabeln von RST laufen vielleicht. 
Werde mich hüten, die alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.
Und die günstigen Modelle von RS oder MZ sind bestimmt auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## benn9411 (3. September 2010)

ich habe ja auch gesagt nur die gila funktioniert nicht wie sie soll, die höherwertigen gabeln funktionieren wie einige andere bereits berichteten.


----------



## bobons (14. September 2010)

Ich mach mal ein Fass für RST auf:

Für das was die Gabel kostet ist meine RST Gila TnL spitze. Die Druckstufendämpfung arbeitet bis zum Lockout astrein, das können die RS Dart-Modelle bei weitem nicht so gut (ja, habe einige getestet).
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Nachteile gegenüber z.B. einer 400 Euro-Reba, aber die Gabel tut was sie soll: Sie federt gut und der "stufenlose" Lockout funktioniert.

Aber: Ich habe hier mal eine Anleitung gesehen um die vollen 100 (bzw. ca. 90 ) mm Federweg zu nutzen, meine macht nämlich auch nur 76 mm maximal, und das nur bei Sprüngen.
Garantie ist mir egal, für 30-50 Euro bekommt man ja schon eine neue.

@Joshik: Hast Du Dir überlegt dass Du einen neuen Laufrad-Satz brauchst wenn Du von V-Brake auf Scheibe wechselst?


----------



## dustking (2. November 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> wenn du deine ruhe willst biste in dem forum komplett falsch. 2tens konstruktive beiträge,
> 1. meine gila geht nicht
> 2. die gilas von 3 anderen freunden gehn auch nicht
> 3. crossx gabel geht auch nicht
> ...


meine rst slope ist jetzt nach 7 monate im ars........... nach 3 tagen war schon die beschitung fast ganz ab! das war mein erst und letzte gabel von rst!


----------



## -j0hi. (3. November 2011)

Ich muss benn9411 auch zustimmen, meine gabel hat auch gleich am anfang die lackierung an beiden standrohren verloren.. jetzt ist sie unten rum silbrig, sie nutz den federweg nicht voll aus wie von anderen usern und benn beschrieben... nach einem extremen einsatz (extrem strömender regen+ viel matsch) war dann für n paar tage nix los 1-2cm maximal federte sie.. nur noch..
ich habe jetzt einfach ein bisschen kettenöl ( bei anderen gabeln würde ich das nicht tun aber jetzt ist es mir egal) an die standrohre getan und jetzt ist sie einwenig sanfter.. aber nungut wenn ich das nötige kleingeld habe wird sie auch ersetzt !


----------



## dustking (4. November 2011)

so sieht meine rst gabel nach 7 monaten aus!


----------



## dustking (4. November 2011)

dustking schrieb:


> so sieht meine rst gabel nach 7 monaten aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustking (4. November 2011)

dustking schrieb:


>


 was sagt rst dazu?


----------



## -j0hi. (4. November 2011)

@Dustking- ja so ähnlich sieht meine auch aus...


----------



## dustking (4. November 2011)

-j0hi.
und RST meint das es normal ist wenn die beschtung an den tauchrohen nach 3 tagen ab geht.
und nach 7 monaten darf keine gabel so aussehen! der letzte dreck ohne scheiß


----------



## -j0hi. (4. November 2011)

Oh man wenn die das sogar noch meinen OMG wtf das geht ja mal gar net *BÖSE SEIN*
wahre worte, es ist ja auch so der letzte dreck...
ich hätte ein bisschen mehr ausgeben sollen dann hätte ich ne dart3 gehabt,,, nur Schei$$e wenn man noch keine ahnung hatte....


----------



## dustking (5. November 2011)

die neue aufgabe meine RST SLOPE


----------



## -j0hi. (5. November 2011)

@dustking--> wie geil  das ist mal das einzig sinnvolle für ne RST xD


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

hier haben wir auf jeden Fall einmal eine Diskussion in die wir nicht mehr sinnvoll einsteigen können und wollen.
Die einen Menschen haben ein gahasstes Bahnprojekt, die anderen einen "furchtbaren" Hersteller...

Was die Schwachpunkte der RST Slope MERIDA Gabel angeht, so haben wir nie deren Schwachpunkte verheimlicht oder vertuscht. Was die schwarze Beschichtung der Standrohre angeht, so wurde die Gabel eben leider von der Firma MERIDA geordert. Manche Firmen nehmen so ein Manko leider in Kauf, um die Bikes im Showroom cool aussehen zu lassen - sorry!
Was den Einsatzbereich der Gabel angeht muß man aber auch realistisch sein - die Gabel, so wie man es den Bildern entnehmen kann ist etwas grob eingesetzt worden. 

Schade das der ganze Thread so unsachlich geworden ist - sonst hätten wir gerne eine wertigere Ersatzgabel rausgeschickt...

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## dustking (10. November 2011)

1 die gabel wurde nicht grob eingesetzt!
2 ich will/wollte auch nie eine ersatztgabel da ich nie mehr solch eine gabel haben will!
3 alles andere ist besser als RST!!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. November 2011)

Genau wegen solchen sinnfreien Äußerungen beenden wir das bitte hier.

Ein gutes Wochenende allen vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

